# Thread pages jumping, reloading, "not found"



## YuengLinger (Aug 21, 2020)

Very difficult to write a post lately. Lots of jerking up and down, reloading, and then "not found" even with a Refresh.

Even reading is affected.

I'm on a PC with Windows 10, still using Edge. My Samsung tablet is worse--I gave up any composing on there months back.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2020)

I found the website very slow today.


----------



## zim (Aug 21, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Very difficult to write a post lately. Lots of jerking up and down, reloading, and then "not found" even with a Refresh.
> 
> Even reading is affected.
> 
> I'm on a PC with Windows 10, still using Edge. My Samsung tablet is worse--I gave up any composing on there months back.


Are you using Chromium Edge?
I was having exactly the same issue, gave up for a while it was so bad, it's because the advertising has all differing sizes, so the screen jumps about all over the place on new ones loading. Sorry CR but it's easy to stop by using the built in ad blocker in Chromium Edge (on phone and pc)


----------



## SteveC (Aug 21, 2020)

zim said:


> Are you using Chromium Edge?
> I was having exactly the same issue, gave up for a while it was so bad, it's because the advertising has all differing sizes, so the screen jumps about all over the place on new ones loading. Sorry CR but it's easy to stop by using the built in ad blocker in Chromium Edge (on phone and pc)



HTML has a tag one can put on all graphics, giving their size so the browser can put a blank rectangle there and fill it in later without all the jumping. This has been a part of HTML for at least 20 years, probably over 25.

The ad companies should supply this, but the donkeyboinking morons don't. Neither does twitter when you embed their tweets in a post. Sloppy!!


----------



## zim (Aug 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> HTML has a tag one can put on all graphics, giving their size so the browser can put a blank rectangle there and fill it in later without all the jumping. This has been a part of HTML for at least 20 years, probably over 25.
> 
> The ad companies should supply this, but the donkeyboinking morons don't. Neither does twitter when you embed their tweets in a post. Sloppy!!


Yip but cr has ultimate control over what and how much advertising it uses.
Maybe CR should add a timer to limit the amount of advertising, ask Canon for the code


----------



## jd7 (Aug 21, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Very difficult to write a post lately. Lots of jerking up and down, reloading, and then "not found" even with a Refresh.
> 
> Even reading is affected.
> 
> I'm on a PC with Windows 10, still using Edge. My Samsung tablet is worse--I gave up any composing on there months back.


I've had similar issues. My system is similar to yours, but I usually use Google Chrome or Firefox as my browser. The jumping around is bad enough just reading the forum, but it's really frustrating when trying to write a post!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Aug 24, 2020)

Yep - all very frustrating.

But I'm not so sure CR Guy will have that much say - usually you "sell" your website for advertising use to a web-agency, and while you may have some control over how many adverts per loaded page, you have little input into size and content, as other systems are at play in determining those. It's what happens when you try to over-monetise a site unfortunately.

We use Safari, and each page jumps around at least 3 times to start with, and I get an ad at the bottom of each page which covers the bottom 20/25% of the screen - I have to close it down each time to read to the bottom


----------



## Kit. (Aug 24, 2020)

Because of this, I have stopped reading CR on any device where I don't have an ad blocker.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 4, 2020)

Things have gotten MUCH worse in EDGE, but DESKTOP Chrome is better. In fact, I've given up trying to do anything, even browse CR in EDGE.

I've also given up trying to read or post to CR on my Samsung tablet--which, ironically, used Chrome!

Sorry for the bad news, but there is so much jumping up and down, even 20 seconds after landing on the page, that it just isn't worth it anymore except on my PC using Chrome. Furthermore, I know you make money from ads, but, OHHHHH, those popup videos are never relevant and just annoying as heck.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2020)

I believe that there is a lazy ad loader. It reduces load on a server and loads a ad as you scroll the page. For me, it made the page unreadable until I used a ad blocker. It seems to be worse with some browsers.






lazy loader causes page jumping - Search







www.bing.com


----------



## zim (Sep 5, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Things have gotten MUCH worse in EDGE, but DESKTOP Chrome is better. In fact, I've given up trying to do anything, even browse CR in EDGE.
> 
> I've also given up trying to read or post to CR on my Samsung tablet--which, ironically, used Chrome!
> 
> Sorry for the bad news, but there is so much jumping up and down, even 20 seconds after landing on the page, that it just isn't worth it anymore except on my PC using Chrome. Furthermore, I know you make money from ads, but, OHHHHH, those popup videos are never relevant and just annoying as heck.


That's weird, my experience is the complete reverse! (And absolutely no ads with edge on phone) anyways it's pretty moot now with sub choices just introduced.

Edit: with chromium edge not edge which is a different product


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2020)

The good news is that with CR Pro, I have ZERO ads. My ad blocker showed it was not blocking ads so I disabled it. Pages load faster.


----------

